# Giant Bike Pic Thread



## MaddSkillz

Post em if you got em!  

My 2010 TCR Advanced 2










Garmin Edge 500 and possibly different wheels to come soon.


----------



## mit3k

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=79526


----------



## MaddSkillz

So why is it not stickied as the others are for other manufacturers?


----------



## Losiho

It's a crappy photo, but these are my Giant road bikes -











Some of my other bikes are here -


----------



## BarkingDog

Losiho 

which do you ride more.....the tcr or the defy?

how would you characterize the ride differences?

I have a defy advanced 1. I did a crit recently and enjoyed it more than expected. I had not planned to do much racing when I purchased the Defy.

if I keep up with the racing I am wondering if I should get a more race oriented geometry.

thanks for any insight into the bikes that you can share.

thats a very impressive fleet you are caring for!


----------



## Losiho

Barking Dog - the bikes hanging on the wall are mine, the 2 bikes on the floor in the forground of the 2nd pic are my sister and father's bikes.

The blue & black bike second from the left (in between the Trance & Anthem) is a 2009 TCR Alliance 1 that I traded in for my current Advanced SL 1 (it's an older pic).

Handling characteristics - the TCR Alliance is/was a half alloy/carbon frame, and just like other alloy road bikes, it transmits every single bump and painted white line through the frame and your body. It was a little unsettling (to me) at speeds over 40km/h. 

The Defy is all carbon with 105 black running gear. The top tube is shorter and the head tube is longer. It also has a longer wheelbase. You can definetly notice the difference when you swap between the Defy & TCR. You sit much more relaxed in the Defy, and it's easier to go faster (if that makes sense). It's also not as responsive as the TCR when tipping it into corners. But it's relatively light (I think it's under 8Kgs with the wheels I have on) and has a compact crank, so it's easy to ride anywhere (95% of the time in the big ring). 

The Advanced SL is a lovely frame - all the responsiveness of the TCR Alliance, but the frame is more compliant and forgiving over bumps. It's twitchy, responsive and fun - but not scary. My LBS weighed the Advanced SL1 in their shop - it's 6.7kg without pedals. Definitely feels like it on the road too. 

I'm doing a 70km recreational ride in September - I plan to ride the Defy, simply because it's a little more comfortable for those sorts of rides. And the Defy is definitely "raceable".

I picked up my SL1 about 4 weeks ago, so at the moment I'm riding it more because it's new and I'm getting used to it :wink5:


----------



## JimT

OK, I know I have posted this already in another post but I have to put it here also. I really love this bike...
Giant Advanced SL3


----------



## fishtaco

How do you guys like the Ultegra 6700 shifters? I have Ultegra SL on my TCR and absolutely love it and I have read the weakness of 6700 is the shifters.


----------



## JimT

Love'em but they are pretty much the same as my '07 ultegra's, no better no worse-jmho....

JimT


----------



## BarkingDog

Earlier in the year i purchased the Giant Defy Advanced 1 2009 model it came with the Ultegra 6600 Group.
I am happy overall but still working to get the rear shifting "dialed in"


----------



## MaddSkillz

So far, the shifting on the 6700 for me has been flawless... Compared to other Ultegra it may not be as nice, but it's the only Ultegra I know and I moved up from Tiagra shifters and 105 derailures... So I'm in heaven.


----------



## thatdrewguy

Hate to say it this way but it's all about aesthetics, if 2010 Ultegra didn't have the shift cables under the bar/tape I would have gone with another group or brand that did. I just refuse to buy another bike with shifter cables that poke out from the levers.

might as well add a pic to this thread as well...


----------



## Lemond75

*My new TCR Advanced SL3*

Here's a pic of my new bike. 2010 TCR Advanced SL3 ISP with Carbon Cosmics


----------



## roadboy

*My 09 TCR Advanced SL ISP*

Bought the frame and built up with full sram red. This bike =speed, speed, speed


----------



## JimT

Nice Job!!! Yes very fast and light....


----------



## Ventruck

**Updated pic and setup*

Still the used 2006 TCR C2, and I've been on upgrade fever. I'm usually against recommending the upgrade route, but decent deals and urges for more "exact" fit were killing me to go for it. Nonetheless, nearly everything has been made out for some functional benefit to myself, and it's more "mine".

2006 TCR C2 - Size L
3T ARX Team stem (-17deg/120mm)
Louis Garneau OEM seatpost (eh, got it for 20 bucks)
Kool-Step Salmon brake pads (front)
Performance/Forte Apollo rear wheel
Performance/Forte derailleur pulleys
RaceFace BB
Rotor Q chainring (36t)
Serfas Seca RS tires
Shimano 105 5600 RD and chain
Shimano PRO PLT Round Bars
Shimano R700 Compact crankset
Shimano Ultegra 6600 shifters and FD
SRAM OG-1070 12-26 cassette
SRAM bartape
True Temper Wolf CL fork

Green tires for green helmet. meh


----------



## ralph1

That's some serious drop from the seat to the bars, your back must hate you 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## MaddSkillz

No kiddin! That looks like a track bike in that configuration!


----------



## Ventruck

MaddSkillz said:


> No kiddin! That looks like a track bike in that configuration!


Got that comment from a neighbor also (well, called me a "Velo Trackstar" rrr: ) - ha! I heavily considered changing the bars solely to fix the bike's "image" once I lowered the stem. But in the end, I like how my hands grip these bends, and even on hills the setup has been working out for the past 3-4 months. Have a 75 mile charity even this week to test things further.

And ralph1, my long-ish arms and flexibility let me assume that position without any strain. Been somewhat lusting for it as well since I've felt so cramped and upright on my previous hybrid. I could've extended my body with another 30-40mm of stem instead of the drop, but eh. I'll take the drop while I'm still able to.


----------



## leoseller7

*Giant TCR Advanced 2*

Here is my new bike for this year!!!!!


Bike: 2010 Giant TCR Advanced 2

Wheels: 2010 Easton EC90 Carbon clinchers

Handlebars: 2010 Easton EC90 Aero bars


Weight: 17.43lbs


----------



## Losiho

FWIW - I just weighed my bikes. The TCR SL 1 with Ultegra 6700 pedals, bidon cages and Sigma computer weighs 7.2Kg. My Defy with 105, cages, Sigma compter, R540 pedals and RS80 clinchers weighs 8.2Kg.


----------



## T K

roadboy said:


> Bought the frame and built up with full sram red. This bike =speed, speed, speed


That is one sexy beast right there!:thumbsup:


----------



## rzims

Here's mine on a recent ride to Mendocino...


----------



## muddimike

*2010 Defy Advanced 1*

Got this bike back in April. I've heard they are hard to come by. This is my first composite bike in many years. Used to have a Trek OCLV back in the 90's and hated it. This one, I love. Awesome ride quality. Had a Klein Quantum Race and it was fast, but I fely every crack in the pavement. This is amazingly smooth. Light @ 16.4lbs. And absolutely beautiful to look at.


----------



## been200mph

'06 TCR Advanced. DA wheelset, Conti GP400S tires, MIchelin tubes, Halo skewers, FSA Team carbon crankset, Ultegra derailleurs/brakes/etc, KMC X10SL chain, USE carbon post/WTB saddle, ITM bar/stem, Cinelli gel tape, Forte mag/ti pedals, Garmin 500, Arundel Dave-O carbon cages, Chain Tickler, etc.


----------



## MaddSkillz

roadboy said:


> Bought the frame and built up with full sram red. This bike =speed, speed, speed



Beautiful!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thedago

posted ion the other thread- but hey, why not here too

anyone have wheel upgrade recommendations?


----------



## been200mph

thedago said:


> posted ion the other thread- but hey, why not here too
> 
> anyone have wheel upgrade recommendations?


Very happy with my Shimano C24 CL wheelset. They replaced my AC CR-350's which I will get rid of now that I've ridden the Dura-Ace's and like them.


----------



## thedago

muddimike said:


> Got this bike back in April. I've heard they are hard to come by. This is my first composite bike in many years. Used to have a Trek OCLV back in the 90's and hated it. This one, I love. Awesome ride quality. Had a Klein Quantum Race and it was fast, but I fely every crack in the pavement. This is amazingly smooth. Light @ 16.4lbs. And absolutely beautiful to look at.


rule 29?


----------



## cyclocommuter

All weather 2008 TCR C3:









Fair weather TCR C2s:


----------



## Ventruck

cyclocommuter said:


> Fair weather TCR C2s:


Not that I'd expect myself to find myself on a 2008(?) model, but do you feel any differences between those two?


----------



## cyclocommuter

The difference is mainly brought on by the wheels... 2008 is definitely better for hilly terrain while the 2006 is better suited on the flats especially when the winds are calm. My first Giant is the red 2008 TCR. I liked its ride quality and fit which is why I got the 2 others off craigslist to use as backups.


----------



## ballmiester

*Defy 3*

My Defy 3


----------



## JimT

*My New Wheels*

Just have to repost a pick of my 2010 TCR SL2 with my Easton Tubulars, this is one bad bike!!!


----------



## XTRM965

My 2009 Advanced SL1


----------



## ajsarrol

2011 Defy Advanced 3. My first composite bike.


----------



## BarkingDog

ajsarrol

looks sharp. I have the 2009 defy advanced 1.

Is your picture the "Stock" bike. I like all of the Red accents (bar plugs, front deraiuler hanger, seat post clamp, water bottle screws, etc...)

also I have not seen the Giant logo on Rims/wheels before.


----------



## ajsarrol

BarkingDog said:


> Is your picture the "Stock" bike. I like all of the Red accents (bar plugs, front deraiuler hanger, seat post clamp, water bottle screws, etc...)
> 
> also I have not seen the Giant logo on Rims/wheels before.


Yup, all stock for the 2011 version. I haven't seen any 2011 Giants online, so I was surprised to see it at my local bike shop. I only added the Cateye computer, seat bag, and pedals. I guess the stock wheelset is really entry-level, which made the 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 3 more than a couple hundred dollars cheaper than the 2010 Defy Adv 3.


----------



## Bakrauf

Came in the mail yesterday Giant OCR C3. I love the black on black. Brand new never ridden from a bike shop in Utah


----------



## LMWEL

*My 2009 Defy 2*

Gotta be Red .


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

ajsarrol said:


> Yup, all stock for the 2011 version.....so I was surprised to see it at my local bike shop......


Congrats, beautiful bike! :thumbsup: 

What size frame is that (and what are your measurements, if you don't mind me asking :blush2: )

Cheers and many happy miles on that bike,

Weinbergfahrer


----------



## xman

*2011 Defy Advanced 3*

Here is my newly purchased Giant Defy Advanced 3. Coming from a 2008 Tarmac Comp Compact this thing is like super comfy. Swapped out the stock Giant wheels for the Mavic Askiums from my Tarmac.


----------



## LMWEL

xman said:


> Here is my newly purchased Giant Defy Advanced 3. Coming from a 2008 Tarmac Comp Compact this thing is like super comfy. Swapped out the stock Giant wheels for the Mavic Askiums from my Tarmac.


I know I spent the afternoon staring at it, but your pic didn't come through.


----------



## xman

It's working now !


----------



## ajsarrol

xman said:


> Here is my newly purchased Giant Defy Advanced 3. Coming from a 2008 Tarmac Comp Compact this thing is like super comfy. Swapped out the stock Giant wheels for the Mavic Askiums from my Tarmac.


Looks good ;-)
How far did you end up driving to find it in large? Good idea swapping out the wheelset, I'll probably do the same after a few more hundred miles.
Hopefully Giant will throw the specs of the 2011 bikes up on their website soon.


----------



## xman

Yeah those wheels really helped the look and since they were on the Tarmac I am selling I figured I would try them on and they have been there ever since.

The bike was available to be ordered on week 29 which was 2 weeks ago tomorrow and when I called no one had it in a large yet so my local shop ordered it and it came in 3 days. They built it immediately when it hit their door. I have it dialed in now after the initial fitting and this thing rides like a dream. Thanks for your help!

:thumbsup:


----------



## JimT

xman said:



> Here is my newly purchased Giant Defy Advanced 3. Coming from a 2008 Tarmac Comp Compact this thing is like super comfy. Swapped out the stock Giant wheels for the Mavic Askiums from my Tarmac.


Schweeeet!!!!


----------



## BarkingDog

those 2011 defy's are pretty looking rides.


----------



## z1ppster

ooh can i be the first to post a 2010 TCR Advanced 1 (with mods )









billions of piccies of my toy here..https://gallery.mac.com/zippster#100616&view=mosaic&bgcolor=dkgrey&sel=29


----------



## Ventruck

z1ppster said:


> ooh can i be the first to post a TCR Advanced 1 (with mods )


The S60's+red Pro3's=NICE


----------



## z1ppster

Ventruck said:


> The S60's+red Pro3's=NICE


Thanks not too much then (as some of my colleges have suggested)  

not fogetting my new toys this week FSA plasma compact full carbon intergrated baars!

didnt manage to get out on it today to test them out  but i have a 100 mile sportive at the weekend to test them out properly


----------



## BarkingDog

z1ppster

Your bike looks fast just standing still!

I would feel a lot of pressure to ride hard on every outing if I owned your bike.

Sweet looking bike....best of luck with her.


----------



## z1ppster

BarkingDog said:


> z1ppster
> 
> Your bike looks fast just standing still!
> 
> I would feel a lot of pressure to ride hard on every outing if I owned your bike.
> 
> Sweet looking bike....best of luck with her.


Thanks, i do feel the pressure and im doing my best(i race myself on every outing).. bought the bike in February and have been doing pretty much every sportive i can get my hands on(over 1500miles since feb).. in the last 18months ive lost 5 stone and gone from unfit to a respectable fitness level and have found the love again for biking... this year endurance, next year time trials (and an excuse to buy another bike!)

dont worry its not going to waste


----------



## BarkingDog

I guess I should have bought the TCR  I too converted from gluttony to time on the saddle. I opted for the 2009 Giant Defy Advanced 1. I'm down about 26 lbs (US) so that works out to about 2 stone? I have recently crossed the 2k miles....also since feb.

I have not had the opportunity to do more than 1 organized ride (75 miles) (Hell of Hunderdon...well named) and 1 race.... 

I do between 18-25 miles per AM several times per week and try to get 75 to 100 miles on the weekend. I live in the coastal NJ area so most rides are fairly flat and not much above sea level...but its lots of fun to ride up and down the coast and gaze out over the Atlantic.

Keep up the good / hard work and best on your goals

Cheers
Bill


----------



## Specinvstr

Just picked this up the other day and couldn't be happier!


----------



## z1ppster

That's nice! what's the model name?


----------



## Specinvstr

z1ppster said:


> That's nice! what's the model name?


2011 TCR Advanced 2


----------



## z1ppster

Specinvstr said:


> 2011 TCR Advanced 2



love it


----------



## JimT

Wow! That is very nice, enjoy....

JimT


----------



## lewdvig




----------



## Sasquatch

My first Giant. Use my old Al bike for 7 years (still using it as well), and I hope this lasts longer! (keeping fingers crossed!)


----------



## lewdvig

Sasquatch said:


> My first Giant. Use my old Al bike for 7 years (still using it as well), and I hope this lasts longer! (keeping fingers crossed!)


I love the Rabobank livery. Awesome!


----------



## Sasquatch

thank you kind sir, I love it too 


but it would look better with an Advanced SL ISP frameset


----------



## BikeArmsRace

My first post, with a pic of my bike.

2010 TCR Advanced SL Rabobank Frame

Full Shimano Dura Ace Di2 with Satellite Shifter
Zipp 404 Carbon Clinchers (I just got Zipp 101s as well)
Old Skool Flite Evolution 2 saddle
Deda Bar/Stem
Speedplay X1 pedals
Conti GP4000s

Get out and ride!


----------



## Sasquatch

:thumbsup: now that is sweet!


----------



## calaris

*My New TCR Advanced SL 3*










A picture of my new bike I got this week.

2010 TCR Advanced SL 3

Shimano Ultegra 6700 drivetrain
Mavic Ksyrium Elite
Fizik Aliante Saddle
Giant Contact Stem and Handlebar
Shimano Ultegra Pedals
Michelin ProRace 3

Now to go out and put the miles in!


----------



## Bones519

2007 TCR Alliance 0

Soon to get Open Pro wheelset with Ultegra hubs.

View attachment 210869


----------



## soulfly_nyc

BikeArmsRace said:


> My first post, with a pic of my bike.
> 
> 2010 TCR Advanced SL Rabobank Frame
> 
> Full Shimano Dura Ace Di2 with Satellite Shifter
> Zipp 404 Carbon Clinchers (I just got Zipp 101s as well)
> Old Skool Flite Evolution 2 saddle
> Deda Bar/Stem
> Speedplay X1 pedals
> Conti GP4000s
> 
> Get out and ride!



Sweet bike, and I couldn't help but notice the Westwood Cycle on the rims. What a great shop. Mark and Alan are the greatest. If you want a giant you've gotta check them out.

I've bought two TCR Advanced SL ISP bikes from them...very happy.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

soulfly_nyc said:


> Sweet bike, and I couldn't help but notice the Westwood Cycle on the rims. What a great shop. Mark and Alan are the greatest. If you want a giant you've gotta check them out.
> 
> I've bought two TCR Advanced SL ISP bikes from them...very happy.


Always great service and experiences with Mark and Alan! My next bike (to compliment this one) will be a Specialized S Works Tarmac SL3. Just trying to figure out how to build it up at this point. It's gonna be hard to to top the Giant...


----------



## Aindreas

my 2011 Defy Advanced 4, aka "the Silk Cheetah", my first nice (i.e purchased new from LBS, expensive, CF) road bike.


----------



## Specinvstr

BikeArmsRace said:


> Always great service and experiences with Mark and Alan! My next bike (to compliment this one) will be a Specialized S Works Tarmac SL3. Just trying to figure out how to build it up at this point. It's gonna be hard to to top the Giant...



Mark and Alan are great. That's where I got my Giant. Now back on topic, some great looking bikes in here.:thumbsup:


----------



## pagong

*2009 TCR Alliance 1*

My very first road bike


----------



## Sasquatch

nice bike Turtle! Where are you from?


----------



## rydog9991

My 2008 TCR Advanced 0 ISP

<a href="https://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/?action=view&current=012-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/012-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

As well as my 2008 XTC Alliance 0
<a href="https://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/?action=view&current=002-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/002-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pagong

Sasquatch said:


> nice bike Turtle! Where are you from?


Born and raised in Manila, Phils.

Now in New York...south shores of Long Island


----------



## red elvis

here's my 2010 defy 2. i switched the crankset into a 105 compact.


----------



## LMWEL

*Defy*

Elvis , That's an '09 for sure . Here's mine...


----------



## red elvis

no dude. mine is 2010.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/?collections_id=5&archive=true


----------



## red elvis

i just found out the 2010 and 2009 defy bikes look the same.


----------



## LMWEL

I'm not trying to argue with you, but... the 2010 Defy 1 and the 2009 Defy 2 have similar paint schemes . The 2010 Defy 2 is Blue .
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.2.compact/3882/37099/
http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/road/2266/32192/zoom/?collections_id=4


----------



## red elvis

LMWEL said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you, but... the 2010 Defy 1 and the 2009 Defy 2 have similar paint schemes . The 2010 Defy 2 is Blue .
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.2.compact/3882/37099/
> http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/road/2266/32192/zoom/?collections_id=4


i know. i just thought that the bike that i got last july was a 2010 and not 2009.


----------



## red elvis

cyclocommuter said:


> Fair weather TCR C2s:


having a red bar tape doesn't look bad afterall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rainbow Grease

*Giant OCR 2*

Nice first time bike.


----------



## LMWEL

Nice bike . Even nicer picture .


----------



## red elvis

2009 giant defy
-shimano 105 compact crankset
-shimano sora shifters
-shimano 105 front deraileur
-shimano tiagra rear deraileur
-fi'zi;k saddle
-fsa compact handlebar
-bontrager computer and bottle cages


still deciding between a bontrager racelite, an easton e70 or mavic ksyrium elite for wheelset upgrade. any suggestion?


----------



## Hask12

Does anyone ride their bikes. They're all spotless


----------



## xman

Ride every week just not in the rain, through puddles, or dirt. All of which can be hazards to road biker. Now if I were to post pictures of my mountain bike it would be totally different.


----------



## Ventruck

Hask12 said:


> Does anyone ride their bikes. They're all spotless


Mine has a lot of dirt on the underside of the BB shell and about the downtube, as well as the back of the fork, and seatpost. I always ride a dirt trail to get to the local hill. Clean weekly.

Also, the frame has some nicks here and there.


----------



## willieboy

*2011 Giant Defy Advanced 1*

My first road bike. Two months old. Love it!


----------



## red elvis

nice bike, willie.


----------



## silvrsled

My Defy Alliance with some new goodies. Replaced the 105 drivetrain with Ultegra. Changed out the wheels for Ksyrium SL's. I have some Zero Gravity Ti calipers I still need to put on. Trying to figure out what pedals to go with. May try out some speedplays.


----------



## red elvis

you should get a carbon frameset for those wheels and components.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> nice bike, willie.


Thanks Red ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasperIN

My 2013 TCR 2


----------



## Gcrosshairs

It is getting more difficult to tell an aluminum from a carbon. Let us know how your 2013 TCR rides. Nothing to change on that bike.


----------



## Italianrider76

Agreed......that alloy frame looks great. I'd be interested to know how it rides too. I have a 2005 alloy TCR which still rides great but had always been a bit of a noodle. I wonder how different the new frames are.


----------



## stejam

*My first ride*

Hi all,

Ive just converted to Road from mountain and I have to say that I love it! 

Here is my first ride!


----------



## tamato

My '07 TCR, new paint, powder coat and just about everything else!


----------



## tamato

Swapped out my Selle for a Fizik today, feels great and looks awesome!


----------



## JasperIN

A lot of nice Giants on here !


----------



## willside

2012 TCR Advanced SE


----------



## r1lee

willside said:


> 2012 TCR Advanced SE


Now that is what you call a beautiful bike. That design and paint job is hands down the nicest I've ever seen on any giant.


----------



## icsloppl

r1lee said:


> Now that is what you call a beautiful bike. That design and paint job is hands down the nicest I've ever seen on any giant.


+2. Very nice indeed.


----------



## thatdrewguy

willside said:


> 2012 TCR Advanced SE


SE = Special Edition? What is this model of the TCR commemorating?


----------



## willside

thatdrewguy said:


> SE = ? What is this model of the TCR commemorating?



Yes SE= Special Edition, I think we are getting the SE models here in Taiwan coz of too many people complains the boring paint design Giant have done in these years.


----------



## jefftillack

*Australian TCR*

Hi everyone,

here's a pic of my 2011 TCR up in the mountains outside of Brisbane, Australia. Great riding and awesome scenery. The mavics make the TCR look even better


----------



## Cannot

2013 Defy Composite 1 and 2012 Defy 2


----------



## bhenry

2011 Giant Defy 1 with Shimano RS80 wheelset. Size XL. Around 5,500 miles. [Now for sale if anyone is interested!]


----------



## T-Dog

*Giant with Campagnolo Super Record EPS*

Giant with Campagnolo Super Record EPS


----------



## Logan21

I was looking at the photo thinking you look like your in Australia....the 4Shaw socks gave you away, as did the plugs in the background.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Italianrider76

The plugs are a dead give away. Lovely ride. Is that a special edition with the yellow???


----------



## T-Dog

Italianrider76 said:


> The plugs are a dead give away. Lovely ride. Is that a special edition with the yellow???


No mate it is just decals we had done for our team. I've come off a Pinarello Dogma and I honestly believe the Giant is far better. The way the Giant handles on descents is incredible. The Giant is a heap lighter too.


----------



## Dar5yl

I am happy overall but still working to get the rear shifting "dialed in"


----------



## trey99ek

T-dog that is beautiful. I'm seriously jealous. Here's mine.


----------



## T-Dog

trey99ek said:


> T-dog that is beautiful. I'm seriously jealous. Here's mine.


Thats nice too mate, all you need to do is put Campy on it and some deep rims and BINGO you will look a million dollars


----------



## windrunner2000

2011 Defy 1 with all 105


----------



## austke

*2013 Giant Defy Composite 2*

Hello,
This as an Australian Defy Composite 2 in a Medium. Same spec as the website. SRAM Apex Grouppo and so on.
Hope you like it.


----------



## hir0

View attachment 272452


View attachment 272453


----------



## acckids

*2012 Giant Defy 1*

Here is my input.....


----------



## JasperIN

Need more pictures of Giant road bikes


----------



## Crabtree4

My new Giant TCR Advanced SL.
PRO Vibe7s bar & Romin Evo Expert saddle.
First ride tonight and I am thrilled!

View attachment 277288
View attachment 277286


----------



## grpweld

Crabtree4 said:


> My new Giant TCR Advanced SL.
> PRO Vibe7s bar & Romin Evo Expert saddle.
> First ride tonight and I am thrilled!
> 
> View attachment 277288
> View attachment 277286




2013?


----------



## Crabtree4

Hi *grpweld,
Yes, my TCR is a 2013. It's the "SL4" which doesn't have the integrated seatpost.*


----------



## Sam Somerset SRC

'The Very Yellow' - Giant TCR Team 2002.

Bought the frame late last year for the grand total of £67.00. Will be used as the Crit Racing & training ride this year. Corima Aero Plus (carbon hubs), 105 drivetrain, Ritchey WCS/Pro cockpit.


----------



## carbonconvert

*Plenty of scratches and dings...*

View attachment 277635
This thing will be retired after 5 seasons of riding and abuse. A closeout 13 SL is on the shortlist! Not too far off from the 13 design but I think the graphics on my rig are less gaudy than much of the later models.


----------



## willside

some more pic update!

View attachment 278265
View attachment 278266


----------



## JimT

Nice!!!


----------



## r1lee

I preferred the white seat and tape.


----------



## thatdrewguy

r1lee said:


> I preferred the white seat and tape.


Thanks for pointing out the difference between the previous and current pics, I didn't notice until you mentioned the tape and seat. I like the current color scheme.


----------



## grpweld

View attachment 278337


My new 13 Defy adv SL-1


----------



## grpweld

*Another angle*

View attachment 278338
View attachment 278338


----------



## austke

*2013 Giant TCR Advanced SL 0*

Its a medium, 6.9kg with full Dura-ace 9070 DI2.


----------



## grpweld

With or without pedals?


----------



## austke

grpweld said:


> With or without pedals?


As you see it.
I have a set of Dura-ace pedals coming, but for whatever reason they didn't arrive at the same time. So I threw these (105?) pedals on from our other bike. I have now also removed the frisby from behind the cassette.
Great ride so far.


----------



## r1lee

I'm surprised they didn't put the pslr1 aero wheels to this bike this year. But I guess that's one of the reasons why it's below $10k MSRP.

Nice bike.


----------



## austke

r1lee said:


> I'm surprised they didn't put the pslr1 aero wheels to this bike this year. But I guess that's one of the reasons why it's below $10k MSRP.
> 
> Nice bike.


Thanks, I guess this bike isnt an aero bike, so the aero wheels are better suited to the propel, In Australia, MSRP is $7299, so well below 10k. I have also received quite a few extras from Giant, to reduce weight further, about 200-300gr at a guess. TCR is much more suited to my Hilly surroundings than an aero bike. Dont get me wrong if I was on the Coast, I would love a Propel to compliment my TCR. 
Also the DI2 is amazing, way better than I anticipated, whole bike was way better than I had anticipated.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

austke said:


> Its a medium, 6.9kg with full Dura-ace 9070 DI2.


My Small came in at 6.88kg so pretty similar.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Only difference is I'm on Speedplays and have a 120mm stem.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Agree that's it's a cracker of a bike and a bargain too....


----------



## mybutthurts

View attachment 278876

My first road bike purchase ever. To stay in my budget, purchased a NOS 2012. YEAH!!


----------



## willieboy

mybutthurts said:


> View attachment 278876
> 
> My first road bike purchase ever. To stay in my budget, purchased a NOS 2012. YEAH!!


Nice! Enjoy for many healthy miles


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

2012 Giant TCR Composite 1


----------



## Crabtree4

austke -- Sweet looking bike! Enjoy!


----------



## lesterbelen

My 2011 Giant Defy 3, size Small (I'm just 5' 5" ). Everything stock except pedals (Speedplay X5's) and wheelset (Mavic Ksyrium Equipe). 

View attachment 281229


----------



## Jay T

*Disregard*

wrong location for thread........:mad2:


----------



## Jay T

2013.5 Giant Propel SL3 

Very light, very fast. Absolutely love it!
View attachment 281799


----------



## lesterbelen

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## e_guevara

My Giant TCR 2 '00










I've repainted it twice already. Currently it has a full 105 group, and Fulcrum Racing Quattros.

It now serves as my training/secondary/rain bike.


----------



## tamato

*New to me... 2011 Defy Advanced 1, full Ultegra.*

I LOVE THIS BIKE! Makes me happy to ride! First week I had it I put 302 miles on it, that's def. a record for me, I'm usually in the 150 range. Since these pics I have replace the stock bars with some 44cm FSA Wing Pro's and black Lizard Skin tape.

MAJOR improvement over my '07 Tiagra, aluminum TCR. The Defy geometry is a better fit for me but the upgrades to a carbon frame and Ultegra gruppo was mind blowing!

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## willieboy

That Giant Advanced One is a great bike. I had one and liked it very much. Enjoy it for many healthy miles.


----------



## tamato

willieboy said:


> That Giant Advanced One is a great bike. I had one and liked it very much. Enjoy it for many healthy miles.


Thanks Willie, I remember looking at your pix of your Defy and drooling!


----------



## stephen_brooks_photo

About 5 weeks ago I scratched the itch to get on a bike again in over 10 years and got an Escape 3 hybrid.. didnt think id be riding very hard. Turned out I was pushing in a manner that I wanted to be on a more aggressive bike, so I then got this 2014 TCR Composite 2. I was doing no cardio ever (6'4", 175lbs, and otherwise very active) I worked my way up to my first 20 mile ride on the tcr and hit 31 mph top speed, only rode it 4 times and 36 miles total since last week. I love it!! First road bike ever... oh and this is my first post here.


----------



## rabochuffo

*TCR advance limited*













2013 Giant TCR Advanced very limited model received as a frameset on a warrantee replacement. Raw carbon frame with metallic ghosted decals. New sram red, zipp vuka sprint carbon bars, fizik arione, Boyd Carbon Clincher 60's, Michelin pro 4's, ultegra carbon pedals, garmin edge 500


----------



## rabochuffo

This is with the climbing wheelset Giant p-slr 1. Just over 15 lbs!


----------



## ctflower

rabochuffo said:


> View attachment 286130
> View attachment 286131
> 2013 Giant TCR Advanced very limited model received as a frameset on a warrantee replacement. Raw carbon frame with metallic ghosted decals. New sram red, zipp vuka sprint carbon bars, fizik arione, Boyd Carbon Clincher 60's, Michelin pro 4's, ultegra carbon pedals, garmin edge 500


Nice!! What size is that?


----------



## rabochuffo

ctflower said:


> Nice!! What size is that?


It is a large...


----------



## JLLNet

2013 Giant Defy 1


----------



## JLLNet

2013 Defy 1, Upgraded wheelset, Easton ea90SLX, 44cm 3T Ergosum LTD carbon handlebars...
My first roadbike 2,000+ mi


----------



## Kelvin kimp

My 2011 Giant TCR Advanced. Just added an Ultegra compact group and new Look pedals. Bought it used this spring and have put about 1000 miles on it so far this year. It is my first real road bike and am now looking for ways to justify my second one...


----------



## Semp1

Nice Giant's will post mine when I put the SRAM Red 22 group on.


----------



## caak

My build 2013 TCR Adv 0 with DA7900

DT Swiss R585 rims (32-28) with Hope Pro3 Hubs. (Clydesdale wheels)


----------



## kuchaiii

Just finished build up my NOS Giant TCR 2012 in M size with Shimano 105 5700 and Ksyrium Elite. My height 180 cm.


----------



## Short Circuit

I just purchased this bike last night and took it for a good ride tonight. A Giant Defy 3.


----------



## cww180

Here is my 2012 TCR Advanced 0.


----------



## Jay T

Just playing around with the camera tonight.


----------



## Crabtree4

Jay T said:


> Just playing around with the camera tonight.
> View attachment 288945


Sharp! 
Jay T - can you tell me how you like the Giant aero wheels? Do you ride on hills with them? What crank/cassette combo do you use? Thanks.


----------



## Jay T

Love the wheels, and use them for climbing all the time. I recently completed a 175km ride with 3000+ft of climbing with no issues. Bike ascended great all day. Stiff cross winds can get your attention, but i'm really light and more susceptible to being tossed around (147lbs)

I've just worn out the stock Giant tires which I could do without, and will likely purchase some Vittorias for next season.

Contrary to what others are saying about the brakes, I have no problems stopping on a dime 

The stock cassette gearing is a bit tall for really steep grades and more suited for the flats, but I haven't felt the need to swap it out yet.

53/39 & 172.5 crank arms w/ 11-25 cassette


----------



## rabochuffo

Is this your first giant or were you previously on a TCR?





Jay T said:


> Love the wheels, and use them for climbing all the time. I recently completed a 175km ride with 3000+ft of climbing with no issues. Bike ascended great all day. Stiff cross winds can get your attention, but i'm really light and more susceptible to being tossed around (147lbs)
> 
> I've just worn out the stock Giant tires which I could do without, and will likely purchase some Vittorias for next season.
> 
> Contrary to what others are saying about the brakes, I have no problems stopping on a dime
> 
> The stock cassette gearing is a bit tall for really steep grades and more suited for the flats, but I haven't felt the need to swap it out yet.
> 
> 53/39 & 172.5 crank arms w/ 11-25 cassette


----------



## Jay T

First Giant I've owned. I've only ridden a TCR briefly once.


----------



## r1lee

Jay T said:


> Love the wheels, and use them for climbing all the time. I recently completed a 175km ride with 3000+ft of climbing with no issues. Bike ascended great all day. Stiff cross winds can get your attention, but i'm really light and more susceptible to being tossed around (147lbs)
> 
> I've just worn out the stock Giant tires which I could do without, and will likely purchase some Vittorias for next season.
> 
> Contrary to what others are saying about the brakes, I have no problems stopping on a dime
> 
> The stock cassette gearing is a bit tall for really steep grades and more suited for the flats, but I haven't felt the need to swap it out yet.
> 
> 53/39 & 172.5 crank arms w/ 11-25 cassette


The braking seems to be better on the aluminum brake tracks. My buddy who rides the advanced with pslr aero doesn't have the same issue that I complain about. We'll see in the upcoming season as he switches to carbon clinchers.


----------



## Banksy00

*60 mm clinchers ....*

Have to say what a great thread love seeing everyone's bikes . I have have just put 60mm clinchers on my tcr advanced , I will change the decals to white but I think the bike looks pretty stealth and rides super quick , downside is the weight and they are not great for a British winter with 30mph gusts but worth the pain I think .


----------



## MGear4817

Here is my defy advanced 2



















/


----------



## dnice

nicely done. unlike most people, you actually got the red bar tape to complement the overall color scheme. also like the contrasting bottle cages. what brand are they?


----------



## EMR

Delete


----------



## MGear4817

dnice said:


> nicely done. unlike most people, you actually got the red bar tape to complement the overall color scheme. also like the contrasting bottle cages. what brand are they?


Thank you, the bottle cages are made by Blackburn Design and are called Camber CF Bottle Cage. When I was trying to see which color would go better i held both up to the bike and realized that contrasting them like that looked kinda sweet. They are a little pricey though at $50 a cage. I also considered flipping my stem but I'm really comfortable on the bike as it is now and figure why mess with it. The only other change I may make eventually is a set of Krysium wheels.


----------



## Duane Behrens

I've just finished replacing the handlebars, stem, cables, etc. on this one. I know little about Giant bikes. This one seems to have Dura-Ace stuff everywhere, but I don't know if that came with the bike or was added on later. Any info on this model is appreciated. It's not our bike and it's only a 50 cm frame, but my wife has enjoyed test riding it with the new bars!


----------



## dnice

MGear4817 said:


> Thank you, the bottle cages are made by Blackburn Design and are called Camber CF Bottle Cage. When I was trying to see which color would go better i held both up to the bike and realized that contrasting them like that looked kinda sweet. They are a little pricey though at $50 a cage. I also considered flipping my stem but I'm really comfortable on the bike as it is now and figure why mess with it. The only other change I may make eventually is a set of Krysium wheels.


thanks! also noticed that the saddle bag and computer are color coded to the bike. not sure if it's just my ocd, but i like little details like that. it's also why i'm still waiting to get the new bottle cages before i post a pic of my tcr advanced sl4.


----------



## MGear4817

dnice said:


> thanks! also noticed that the saddle bag and computer are color coded to the bike. not sure if it's just my ocd, but i like little details like that. it's also why i'm still waiting to get the new bottle cages before i post a pic of my tcr advanced sl4.


Cant wait to see your bike. I'm sure it'll look amazing. My latest project is a ff/fw build with a frame from a little shop out of shanghai, factory five. It's being shipped to me and I can't wait to get it. I was able to pick every single component for the most part. Although this isn't the right forum thread for it. Here it is anyway.


----------



## dnice

i'll have to check this out in the fixed forum when complete. looks like it will be a sweet build.


----------



## Italianrider76

Duane Behrens said:


> I've just finished replacing the handlebars, stem, cables, etc. on this one. I know little about Giant bikes. This one seems to have Dura-Ace stuff everywhere, but I don't know if that came with the bike or was added on later. Any info on this model is appreciated. It's not our bike and it's only a 50 cm frame, but my wife has enjoyed test riding it with the new bars!


That looks like a 2003 frame.


----------



## Duane Behrens

stephen_brooks_photo said:


> View attachment 285803
> View attachment 285804
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I scratched the itch to get on a bike again in over 10 years and got an Escape 3 hybrid.. didnt think id be riding very hard. Turned out I was pushing in a manner that I wanted to be on a more aggressive bike, so I then got this 2014 TCR Composite 2. I was doing no cardio ever (6'4", 175lbs, and otherwise very active) I worked my way up to my first 20 mile ride on the tcr and hit 31 mph top speed, only rode it 4 times and 36 miles total since last week. I love it!! First road bike ever... oh and this is my first post here.


Very nice bike - thanks for posting it - hope you're still riding and enjoying the sport! And welcome to this forum, by the way. . . for me, it's a great resource for technical information and advice. Best. DB


----------



## Duane Behrens

Italianrider76 said:


> That looks like a 2003 frame.


Thanks - appreciate the info. Do you think the dura-ace gruppo was included with this model? I'm not sure what "carbon composite" means and whether that puts this model at the upper or lower end of the carbon chain.


----------



## lindsaywollin

Here's mine, I originally had a '12 TCR Advanced 0 until a crack decided to appear in the top tube for no reason. Giant bungled my warranty frame and sent me a '13 TCR Advanced SL4 frame instead of this years Advanced 0 which coincidently rocked up as we unboxed this frame, they still gave me the upgrade anyway for no extra cost. I've got a set of Easton EC70 SL3 compact bars in the cupboard to put on when I get around to it. I reckon my next upgrade will be some Shimano RS81 C50 wheels


----------



## Italianrider76

You did well.....great frame and looks awesome in the matt red and black scheme.


----------



## lindsaywollin

i was a bit weary when the guy told me it'd be black and red because i don't usually like red, i was almost tempted to wait for the frame i was supposed to get to come in only because it'd be blue, black and white. i'm glad i didn't, the red looks nice in the matte finish, if it was gloss it'd be a deal breaker haha


----------



## MGear4817

Ok, my custom fixie/free wheel project is completed. Here's the link in the proper forum for anyone interested. This will be my around town/city bike. My Giant will still be my distance roadie 

Post pictures of your fixed bike here - Page 50


----------



## r1lee

Updated pic with my 202 fc. I also have enve 6.7


----------



## stephen_brooks_photo

Fairly new 2103 TCR Advanced SL 4 named Spetina. So much fun to ride


----------



## JLLNet

My *Giant Defy 1* with several upgrades, I love it, super light, stiff and fast, but like others say it is not carbon so I truly feel the roads. I it is my first bike and already with about 4,000 miles 1. 1/2 year.


----------



## stephen_brooks_photo

looks awesome


----------



## izza

Propel Advanced SL3 arrived. 

Stripped it down and started fitting DA 9070 and Enve 6.7's.


----------



## Rashadabd

Congrats! I am really curious to hear what you think of the brakes once you get it set up.


----------



## dnice

stephen_brooks_photo said:


> Fairly new 2103 TCR Advanced SL 4 named Spetina. So much fun to ride
> View attachment 290942
> View attachment 290943


congrats. i own the exact same bike (well, except yours has the carbon stem). are those wheels psl-0?

i have mavic ksyrium elites and, after riding them back to back with the psl-0s, i honestly find the giant wheels to be equal in quality to the mavics.


----------



## izza

I am selling the PSLR 1 aero wheels and am going to fit my Enve's. That's why I went for SL3 and 9070 upgrade rather than SL0 and be left to sell the Zipp's. 

I'll never know how good the Giant wheels are but love the Enve's so not concerned.


----------



## izza

As for brakes - I have subsituted the standard blocks with the Enve's but will revert with how they behave in this non-standard format.


----------



## stephen_brooks_photo

Thanks! Yeah they are the SL0, thats good to know. I just ordered some zipp 101's from wheelbuilder.com 10 minutes ago, Im excited to try em out.


----------



## r1lee

izza said:


> Propel Advanced SL3 arrived.
> 
> Stripped it down and started fitting DA 9070 and Enve 6.7's.
> View attachment 291077
> View attachment 291078



That's to funny. My sl1 above is going in for the 9070 upgrade on Monday and my other set of wheels are enve 6.7 with powertap.


----------



## izza

r1lee said:


> That's to funny. My sl1 above is going in for the 9070 upgrade on Monday and my other set of wheels are enve 6.7 with powertap.


Here is (nigh on) finished article. Awaiting Giant bottle cates and will tidy up/shorten front brake cable tomorrow.


----------



## dnice

sweetbabyjeeebus! that is oh so tasty.:thumbsup:


----------



## ImDobbsy

Here's my 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL0















Rotor 3D+ Cranks with QXL Rings, 7970 Di2, Madfiber Gen1 wheels with custom reflective decals and a Dash Tri7 saddle

Weighs in at around 6.4kg.


----------



## r1lee

I think that TCR looks sweet, but that seat just ruins it for me.


----------



## izza

dnice said:


> sweetbabyjeeebus! that is oh so tasty.:thumbsup:


Cheers

First views.

Bike is smoother and more comfortable in terms of vibration through my rear end compared to my last bike - 2013 S-works Venge. Comparable levels of vibration through my handlebars but the Venge had gel pads. The Propel does not and so, at the moment it feels like I am holding onto a coat hanger to steer as I'm not used to the thinner effective diameter.

Pick up isn't quite as instant but during accelerations it felt like I could go faster as less frenetic, more stable platform. Empirically proved this to be the case with a Strava KOM on first day of usage on a flat section.

9070 drivetrain - incredibly smooth. Feels like I am riding a bike with an automatic gearbox. Love it already!

As for the brakes, I am still learning how to set them up perfectly - with the wide rimmed Enve's there is a balance of having anough clearance to avoid brake rub and yet not have to much travel in levers before application of pads. However, on the bike I found they were perfectly satisfactory in terms of performance.


----------



## izza

Final touches


----------



## zx9rmal

My 2014 Propel Advanced 2


----------



## izza

Going to switch my tyres to Giant ones. Be interested in how you find them on your Propel.


----------



## nevertrustafart

Hey newbie here, but here's my 2011 tcr advanced 2


----------



## zx9rmal

izza said:


> Going to switch my tyres to Giant ones. Be interested in how you find them on your Propel.


I'm no tire expert but they ride well and give good feedback.


----------



## izza

zx9rmal said:


> I'm no tire expert but they ride well and give good feedback.


I have Schwalbe Ultremo's on mone but have two queries:

- do you notice the different compounds on the front and rear tyres?
- how is their durability in terms of suffering cuts/nicks?


----------



## Jay T

izza said:


> I have Schwalbe Ultremo's on mone but have two queries:
> 
> - do you notice the different compounds on the front and rear tyres?
> - how is their durability in terms of suffering cuts/nicks?


I've been very satisfied with the OEM tires that came on my Propel. I'm considering ordering another set for the upcoming season.

-No notice of different compounds front/rear. The rear still wears slightly faster than the front
-I rode approx. 3000km on this bike last year and not one flat! (i'm light ->YMMV)

In terms of ride quality, I would say they are little on the softer or stickier side of things. Not as soft as say, top of the line Vittorias. But definitely a nicer ride than my last set of GP4000s.

My only gripe would be on one or two occasions in damp conditions, I had trouble getting traction on a very steep incline. I literally had to circle back down the hill a few meters in order to find traction to ascend to the top. This was a slimy tree lined road during a damp spring morning. The lack of wet weather traction is likely due to the absence of treads in the tire design. Being my dry weather 'trailer queen' I don't see it as enough of a disadvantage to prevent me from ordering another set.


----------



## izza

Thanks for that - very helpful


----------



## r1lee

Jay T said:


> My only gripe would be on one or two occasions in damp conditions, I had trouble getting traction on a very steep incline. I literally had to circle back down the hill a few meters in order to find traction to ascend to the top. This was a slimy tree lined road during a damp spring morning. The lack of wet weather traction is likely due to the absence of treads in the tire design. Being my dry weather 'trailer queen' I don't see it as enough of a disadvantage to prevent me from ordering another set.


The wet grip issue has been also confirmed by another site but for the god of me I can't find it.

Here's road.cc review
Giant P-SLR1 Tyre review | road.cc

Also the lack of tread makes no difference in wet traction. Even continental has stated that their 4000 series have the tread design, but it's only there as some customers feel that tread pattern is necessary for grip.


----------



## izza

Matching cages now added


----------



## porttackstart

From it's first ride at the end of last summer. Fantastic ride all around. It's nice to have a brand new bike that you don't feel the need to change anything on (except for the silly white bar tape).


----------



## izza

porttackstart said:


> View attachment 292487
> 
> From it's first ride at the end of last summer. Fantastic ride all around. It's nice to have a brand new bike that you don't feel the need to change anything on (except for the silly white bar tape).


1) Bike looks great 
2) Are there any en ergy drinks silver in colour?
3) I just swapped out my bar tape so I have black on one side and white on the other. Matches the saddle and IMHO looks good. Leave you to try it!!


----------



## stephen_brooks_photo

Spetina is finished and I couldn't be more happy.


----------



## Short Circuit

Love the red and black. Nice Bike !!!!!!:thumbsup: Mark


----------



## stephen_brooks_photo

Thanks Mark! its a smooth ride too


----------



## MiguePropelSL

New here, nice bikes. i got a 2011 TCR Advanced and sold it today, will picked up a Prope SL 1.


----------



## PhillyFan

2013 Defy Advanced 1


----------



## 8toes

Very nice. That bit of red is a really nice touch.


----------



## Cannot

2013 Defy Composite 0 with Ultegra groupset.


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/shyang_wu/12781675455/" title="DPP_0007 by ShyangWunique, on Flickr"><img src="https://v4s2.yimg.com/sk/3714/12781675455_841a7ba504.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="DPP_0007"></a>


----------



## LettucePray27

2014 Defy composite, 11 speed ultegra 6800 and a new set of Bontrager Aeolus 5 wheels. This bike is amazing to ride!


----------



## caak

*New wheels*

My criterium weapon of choice now with
Mavic Cosmic SL wheels.

Considering getting the new model Giant Contact SLR OD2 carbon stem... Any feedback on the stiffness of it?


----------



## Jpcoates155

My new TCR Advanced SL "Tron" colorway with Ultegra 6800 group.


----------



## MGear4817

Here is my Defy Advanced 2 with new wheels. Previously had added a Zipp Vuka Sprint bar. Think this is as good as she's going to get, doubt I'll bother investing in a lighter group set. The 105 seems to be good enough for me.

The top pick is how it's set up now, I flipped my stem and removed the old cycle computer. <object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## Sun Rider

Nice color coordination.


----------



## MGear4817

Sun Rider said:


> Nice color coordination.


Thanks, it just sort of happened that way.


----------



## MGear4817

caak said:


> My criterium weapon of choice now with
> Mavic Cosmic SL wheels.
> 
> Considering getting the new model Giant Contact SLR OD2 carbon stem... Any feedback on the stiffness of it?


Just got a pair of Cosmic SLS and hopefully taking my first ride on them tomorrow even though it's still really cold outside. Just wondering what your impression of them are. I had the OEM Mavic Aksiums on prior to this. I was trying to decide between the Cosmics or the Ksyrium SLS but figured since I don't have too many hills here aero was the way to go. The Cosmics are only about 40 or 50g lighter than my Aksiums were not counting the tires. Whereas the Ksyriums would have been almost a half a pound or more lighter.<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Here is my Advanced SL Ultegra Di2



















































Also anyone knows if there is a way to cover the RS sensor port in the frame if I don't us the RiseSense device?

Would this device is only for powermeter or can I use it for my Garmin 500?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Here is my Advanced SL Ultegra Di2


----------



## lgvasquez

I have a question ...

I have a 2014 tcr composite and I'm looking in to either a garmin 500/510/800 and wanted to see real users Input on the ride scence or should I go the route of garmin for that as well ?? Any input is welcome


----------



## dudigrinfeld

I use the 500 and it is good I have no experience with the 510 but it newie and looks better. The 8 series I think it is turn by turn guid but it looks to me too big and heavy for road bike so if you have the budget check the 510.


----------



## lgvasquez

Thank you .. yeah I was thinking of the 500/510 however the 800 can be had for less than the 510 ... but I just want to know if the ride scence is good or should I with the garmin external unit


----------



## dudigrinfeld

That's what I try to figure out myself. For what I could research the RideSense is for ant+ and I understood that ant+ is working for power meter since the Garmin device also can work for power meter hence ant+. I'm waiting for anyone else to confirm it.


----------



## MGear4817

lgvasquez said:


> I have a question ...
> 
> I have a 2014 tcr composite and I'm looking in to either a garmin 500/510/800 and wanted to see real users Input on the ride scence or should I go the route of garmin for that as well ?? Any input is welcome



I have the 810 and I love it. I share it between my three bikes. You can program routes and look at other rider's routes and upload them. The map function is pretty nice and as for weight, its only 18 grams heavier than the 510 and only very slightly larger but the benefit is a much larger screen and real time mapping and route planning. It was designed specifically for road biking. If 18 grams difference matters go for the 510. 

I live west of Chicago and there aren't too many courses from other riders that I've been able to see but nevertheless, mapping my own works just fine. It includes elevation which is convenient.
<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## Jpcoates155

Ridesense is broadcasting the same information that the Garmin Speed/cadence device is broadcasting. I run the Ridesense instead of the Garmin because it looks so much cleaner. A power meter would broadcast watts information to the Garmin head unit. However, some power meters will broadcast watts, cadence, and speed so there is no need for a separate sensor like the garmin speed/cadence or Ridesense. 

Hope that helps.

What power meter are you looking at?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Wow that's great I have no power meter I use the Garmin 500. I just wanted to know if I can get rid of the Garmin transmitter and use the RodeSense device instead.


----------



## lgvasquez

Nice .. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a 510 and the ride sense and a garmin hrm ... If only I can find the ride sense online ... any links ??


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Check eBay


----------



## stephen_brooks_photo

the garmin Edge 500 is ANT+ which means it will sync with ride sense. I was thinking about that one but ended up going more basic with a Cateye stealth 50 mated to ridesense


----------



## MGear4817

lgvasquez said:


> Nice .. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a 510 and the ride sense and a garmin hrm ... If only I can find the ride sense online ... any links ??


For what it's worth, Garmin is currently offering a $100 mail in rebate on the 810 putting the price at about $399 or only about $70 more than the 510. If mapping is a feature you'd like, it's worth it. The 810 is also fully compatible with ant+ including ride sense.
<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## caak

Can recommend the Ride Sense transmitter over the Garmin version. I use a Garmin 500.


----------



## MGear4817

Decided my bike was way too obnoxious before with the contrasting cages and red tape. Decided to go with ultra 6800 gruppo too. Here it is updated...









<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## MGear4817

dudigrinfeld said:


> Here is my Advanced SL Ultegra Di2
> 
> Also anyone knows if there is a way to cover the RS sensor port in the frame if I don't us the RiseSense device?
> 
> Would this device is only for powermeter or can I use it for my Garmin 500?


That's a great looking bike, some serious hardware you got on it. I'd say it'd be beyond awesome if you removed the wheel stickers too but it's great as it is regardless.
<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## JT2Wheels

Beautiful bike. Is it a Defy Advanced SL0 or SL1?


----------



## MGear4817

JT2Wheels said:


> Beautiful bike. Is it a Defy Advanced SL0 or SL1?


Thanks. Its a 2010 defy advanced 2.

Edited... Oops, never mind i think you were referring to the other bike.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

MGear4817 said:


> That's a great looking bike, some serious hardware you got on it. I'd say it'd be beyond awesome if you removed the wheel stickers too but it's great as it is regardless.
> <object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


Yes indeed it is already removed and I'm waiting for the blue Zipp decals to arrive. I hope it will looked not to coloury. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## MGear4817

dudigrinfeld said:


> Yes indeed it is already removed and I'm waiting for the blue Zipp decals to arrive. I hope it will looked not to coloury. I'll post some pictures soon.


I'm debating removing mine as well, especially after improving the look of the bike by the black tape and matching my cages (I thought I was clever having a white and red one, dumb idea), I just ordered blacked out decals that I think will look great by replacing the white ones. If not, I'm just going to take them off completely.

Also, if anyone is curious, the weight difference between the old shimano 5600 105 gruppo (excluding hubs) and the Ultegra 6800 was about .4 lbs. Researching online, I expected a bit more, but still good. If it wasn't for my aluminum steer tube, this bike would be respectably light. As it is now it's 17.8lbs. Suppose if I got a set of lighter weight wheels it would be about the only additional thing I could do to lighten up the bike, but the project is completed, I'm done upgrading this bike as it is.
<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## cltbat

MGear4817 ... as you might be able to tell ... i like your bike 






... here is mine ... I did the same thing with the Ultegra upgrade -


----------



## MGear4817

cltbat said:


> MGear4817 ... as you might be able to tell ... i like your bike
> View attachment 294120
> ... here is mine ... I did the same thing with the Ultegra upgrade -


Looks great. Its amazing how a few tweaks here and there can really change the bike. I just wish it didn't have an alloy steer tube so it could be lighter. Those cosmics aren't that light but sure do ride nice.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

So here the one with the new decals. I think it looks much better I like it actually. 

I will have some few others changes as I did last week a bike fit at the local Giant shop to get my position nailed right! I'll need to change the stem to shorter one and the bar to compact. I'll go probably for the Easton EC70 bar as their reach is short (75mm) and for the SLR contact Giant stem.


----------



## MGear4817

dudigrinfeld said:


> So here the one with the new decals. I think it looks much better I like it actually.
> 
> I will have some few others changes as I did last week a bike fit at the local Giant shop to get my position nailed right! I'll need to change the stem to shorter one and the bar to compact. I'll go probably for the Easton EC70 bar as their reach is short (75mm) and for the SLR contact Giant stem.
> View attachment 294144
> View attachment 294145


Wow! That bike looks hot now. Really like how the blue decals make it pop. Well done.

how hard was it taking the old stickers off? Did you use anything to remove the residue. As I said I'll be doing this to mine to replace lettering with black lettering.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Not an issue take a bit of time but u need hair drier or a little home heater to heat the sticker so you can pill it easily. Then with white spirit or any paint thiner you should clean the residue


----------



## MGear4817

Thought this was a great picture from my ride today. First really nice day of spring. Hopefully this will be a long bike season. Winter was way to freaking long.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Another little tweak by addition of the OD2 Carbon Giant stem 90mm to adjust the correct measurement of my ride.


----------



## MGear4817

Looks great dudigrinfeld. I am waiting on my blacked out decals but took the white ones off in the meantime, one of them was coming off already anyway. I have to say, I think I actually liked he way the white decals looked versus none at all but what do you guys all think? I can always get a replacement set of decals.


----------



## Sun Rider

I have OD2 carbon stem on my Defy Advance 0. We don't have many options when it comes to stems with Giant's 1-1/4" steering tube. I think they look kind of big and clunky.


----------



## r1lee

The 2014 slr stems aren't as clunky as previous.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Better without the white decals looks nicer.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Change the bar to the compact Easton EC70 SL


----------



## ivor

New TCR Advanced SL 1.

Zipp 303 clinchers
s-works romin saddle
Look Carbon Pedals
DA, 9000
Size Small
15.1lbs

Built to race....


----------



## krankenstein

Nice rig, looks great! Just curious, what's your saddle height from bb to saddle top? Just trying to get a visual of how the same frame would be for my own set up, thanks.


----------



## ivor

70cm from BB to saddle top


----------



## MGear4817

Here's what I did with the parts off my road bike above, found this frame for a great price and now I have a great bike to hit the rail trails around here. Will take it out for it's first ride this weekend. Hope to lower the stem but we'll see how it feels like this for now.


----------



## Cannot

MGear4817 said:


> Here's what I did with the parts off my road bike above, found this frame for a great price and now I have a great bike to hit the rail trails around here. Will take it out for it's first ride this weekend. Hope to lower the stem but we'll see how it feels like this for now.


Is that TCX?


----------



## MGear4817

Cannot said:


> Is that TCX?


the frame is a 2013 TCX Advanced SL.


----------



## Manning

2012 Defy 1, size medium, King Ti cages, "slam that stem" dust cover and steerer tube shortened to match, WTB seat, older Ultegra pedals, Purely Custom seat post clamp to replace the rack ready stock one, removed 2/3rds of the rim stickers. All cable have been shortened. Done a few races this spring in the "low T" (old man) Cat 5 class to start race career #3. Love this bike.


----------



## JasperIN

Updated pic of my 2013 TCR 2


----------



## armstrong

Not quite road bikes, but I bought these two hybrids separately off Kijiji. (what luck!) One is "small" for myself, the other is XS for the wifey. Matching rims, and frame model, slightly different font on the down tube.

Is there a way to determine what year the bikes are from? I'm guessing 2005 or 2006 based on the paired spokes, but is there a way to know for sure? Are these likely to be from the same year? If so, why the difference in fonts? 

Giant Cypress SX

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rackerman

New ride for 2014... Upgraded from a Rabobank which was tough to replace so she's just hanging on the wall waiting for the right buyer. Loving the Propel though and the weight is down with the Mad Fibers to 15lbs including a Power2max S crankset and Di2's. I'm still not seeing too many of these out yet but it's nice to see a few in the pics here.


----------



## lgvasquez

That is sweet looking


----------



## nis240sxt

Oldie but goodie, i love this bike!!


----------



## rjnear

Picked up 2013 Defy Comp-2


----------



## JRDWI

I am a brand spanking newbie to the Giant Brand, crossed over from Trek, and I just purchased a 2103 Giant Defy 3 Composite. The stock photo is all I have at this time.









Will be adding Carbon Bars, Stem, and a new wheel set. I am looking for recommendations for bottle cages and pedals.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelvin kimp

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums...7_10201122918913670_6306010828901802760_o.jpg

Nice photo south of Darby Montana.


----------



## MoPho

.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Mopho 
Which saddle do u use on this beauty bike?


----------



## caak

Upgraded stem since last pic. 
Bike is hibernating on the trainer until next crit season.


----------



## MoPho

dudigrinfeld said:


> Mopho
> Which saddle do u use on this beauty bike?



It's an S-works Romin Evo Pro. Would have preferred the non Evo version, but couldn't find one at the time


----------



## jfd492

2013 giant defy 5


----------



## ps249

I know this is a roadie forum but I just had to show off my 2014 Giant Escape RX Composite. Its an awesome ride. My best bike I ever owned.


----------



## JRDWI

ps249 said:


> I know this is a roadie forum but I just had to show off my 2014 Giant Escape RX Composite. Its an awesome ride. My best bike I ever owned.


That is a very nice bike!!!!


----------



## Sigsour

2013 Defy 3 composite


----------



## T-Dog

Very simple and stylish.


----------



## dxdgenert

Back to the future... Here is my 2005 Giant TCR Advanced T-Mobile (this was the first TCR Advanced that Giant made). Not as cool as some of the rigs here but it was the cat's pajamas in 2005-07, when I built it.

I bought the frame/fork from the director of engineering at Trek bicycles, some years ago. Apparently, Trek was conducting some testing of competitor's frames and this was one of the samples. I'm sure she would have some great stories, if she could talk! Maybe, Lance gave her a spin to see what his rival Ullrich was taking into the tour!

Yes, it is a triple. Eww, gross! I know. However, there were a few times when I was in Boulder, CO that I was very happy that it was available.

Shimano Ultegra 6603 drive-train with Dura Ace 7803 front derailleur and 9000 bottom bracket. Speedplay X3 pedals round things out.

Ritchey WCS stem, carbon bars and seat post make up the cockpit. I ride a Fizik Arione saddle but would love to pick up a cheap Selle San Marco Concor Light in black/magenta!

Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels and Continental Grand Prix tires. I know, they are red but they were cheap and they are GREAT tires. When they wear out, I'll put on the black pair that I have waiting.

It weighs approximately 16-16.25 lbs.

That sums it up. This thing is an absolute joy to ride. Crisp, precise and quick are the words that come to mind. Yes, I get tons of weird looks riding it. Yes, people think it is women's bike. Yes, people ask if it was a prize from a T-Mobile contest. Some people get it, some people don't.


----------



## Rob-c

This is my backup bike, OCR I bought new in 2004 when I first started with road bikes
Others have come and gone, my main is now a CAAD but I always kept this one as it just rides so well. Looks a bit dated now but just keeps on giving, all original except adjustable stem ( bad back needed a bit more height ) and tires changed from 25's to 23's


----------



## Italianrider76

dxdgenert said:


> View attachment 298143
> 
> View attachment 298145
> 
> Back to the future... Here is my 2005 Giant TCR Advanced T-Mobile (this was the first TCR Advanced that Giant made). Not as cool as some of the rigs here but it was the cat's pajamas in 2005-07, when I built it.
> 
> I bought the frame/fork from the director of engineering at Trek bicycles, some years ago. Apparently, Trek was conducting some testing of competitor's frames and this was one of the samples. I'm sure she would have some great stories, if she could talk! Maybe, Lance gave her a spin to see what his rival Ullrich was taking into the tour!
> 
> Yes, it is a triple. Eww, gross! I know. However, there were a few times when I was in Boulder, CO that I was very happy that it was available.
> 
> Shimano Ultegra 6603 drive-train with Dura Ace 7803 front derailleur and 9000 bottom bracket. Speedplay X3 pedals round things out.
> 
> Ritchey WCS stem, carbon bars and seat post make up the cockpit. I ride a Fizik Arione saddle but would love to pick up a cheap Selle San Marco Concor Light in black/magenta!
> 
> Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels and Continental Grand Prix tires. I know, they are red but they were cheap and they are GREAT tires. When they wear out, I'll put on the black pair that I have waiting.
> 
> It weighs approximately 16-16.25 lbs.
> 
> That sums it up. This thing is an absolute joy to ride. Crisp, precise and quick are the words that come to mind. Yes, I get tons of weird looks riding it. Yes, people think it is women's bike. Yes, people ask if it was a prize from a T-Mobile contest. Some people get it, some people don't.


I always loved that bike. I remember when it first came out in '05. It definitely was the cat's pyjamas. Although considered the dirtiest era in cycling, i miss those days....watching the titanic battles between Armstrong and Ullrich.....good times even if they were both dopers!


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Giant Propel Advanced SL (XSmall) 
Giant Contact SLR 100mm Stem
Giant Contact SLR Aero handlebar 42cm
Sram Force 22 (53-39 / 11-28)
Sram S60 wheels
LOOK KEO Blade Carbon 
Fizik Arione VS
Fizik Superlight bar tape 
Elite Custom Race cage
Schwalbe Lugano Tires


----------



## 8cplus

Hi there,

My new Giant Propel

Custom direct seat post 
Sram Red 22 Group
Zipp 404 firecrest + powertap rear wheel
Zipp 303 firecrest front wheel
Zipp SL-70 aero handlebar
Ritchey 4 axis stem
Selle Italia SRL Kit Carbonio saddle
jagwire Elite Link cables
Look Keo Blade titanium pedals

6.355 Kg

Hope you like it


----------



## Rackerman

Very nice. Love the weight. Makes me second guess Di2 with weights like that! What's the seat clamp/bracket on your ISP? It looks different and much smaller than mine.


----------



## 8cplus

Rackerman said:


> Very nice. Love the weight. Makes me second guess Di2 with weights like that! What's the seat clamp/bracket on your ISP? It looks different and much smaller than mine.



Thanks Rackerman!

There's no ISP 
here's some pictures of the prototype phase, after some testing I finally went with both internal bolts, I tighten them from the hole in the saddle.


----------



## Rackerman

Very well done. I would have butchered that and ruined the frame.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Very nice... that was the color I want, but the shop make a mistake and order the black/white frame... so as I didn't want to wait few more months I take it... But im happy with her... hahaha...


----------



## willieboy

*2013 Giant Defy Advanced SL.*

My first road bike was a 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 1. It's somewhere in the earlier pages of this thread. I really liked that bike. I decided to build up a Lynskey R230 which I love. Then stripped the parts off the Giant and built up a BH Ultra light. Both the Lynskey and BH are Campy. 

So I'm surfing Craigslist two nights ago and come across this ad. It's a 2013 Giant Defy Advanced SL in my size. Ultegra electric. Ultegra cranks in my size. The bike has 56 miles on it. Owner has receipts in hand from my local bike shop that I frequent. It's been sitting in his living room for a year. He lives less than twenty miles from me. I had to go see it and the rest is history. The bike is perfect. Not a mark. The bike sold last year to the original owner for $4,400.00 plus tax. New Giro Aeon helmet in my size, Garmin 510 mounted out front, Nite Rider fro light etc. Total invested was $6,000.00. I cut a deal for everything at a great price. Took it to the shop today to get the set mast cut and a general fitting. Installed a Selle Italia SLR saddle and tomorrow she will be out on her maiden voyage.  Here's a couple of phone picks. Wish me luck!


----------



## r1lee

Rackerman said:


> Very nice. Love the weight. Makes me second guess Di2 with weights like that! What's the seat clamp/bracket on your ISP? It looks different and much smaller than mine.


Same here. Are those tubulars? Amazing build btw.

My sl1 with di2 comes in at 15.25lbs. But that's riding on 202 clinchers and a selle italia tekno flow.

That's pretty daring on mounting the seat like that. How much weight was the seat mast you got rid of? You do mean there's no seat mast. ISP means integrated seat post, the seat post is integrated into the frame, meaning one piece. You just god rid of the seat mast.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Updated pics (better scenery)


----------



## olgluefoot

Hey guys! I just got back from three years in Japan and haven't ridden or posted much since then (beyond commuting back and forth in Japan) Just got my bike put back together and knocked out a little 25 mile ride. Felt really great. Not a race bike obviously, but I really dig it. Hoping to upgrade next year. Giant Seek R3 (Japanese version of the Seek 3 AFAIK) I'm 6'3" tall and it was the only large framed bike I could find used where I was in Japan. So, I snatched it up quickly! Thanks!


----------



## nero123

*Custom TCR Hybrid (2005)*

My customized Giant tcr Hybrid (2005 model) with customized Reynolds 32 clinchers wheels.


----------



## willieboy

Did a few updates and finally have this Giant Defy Advanced SL dialed in. Swapped the 6770 FD and RD for 6870. installed a 11 speed Ultegra chain, Easton EC90 bars and my Powertap G3 rear wheel (with Campy free-hub). Then of course I had to take some pics 




































View attachment 299691


----------



## olde5123

Here's an update on my ride. 2011 TCR Composite Sram Force 22 group with Red22 crank and chain. Ritchey WCS handlebars, Williams saddle and bar tape. 40mm carbon clinchers with cx-ray spokes and Conti 4000s tires. Weighs 16.2 as seen in the pic.


----------



## matt mcgriff

My 2014 TCR Comp 1.


----------



## snchin

willieboy said:


> Did a few updates and finally have this Giant Defy Advanced SL dialed in. Swapped the 6770 FD and RD for 6870. installed a 11 speed Ultegra chain, Easton EC90 bars and my Powertap G3 rear wheel (with Campy free-hub). Then of course I had to take some pics
> View attachment 299683
> View attachment 299685
> View attachment 299686
> View attachment 299687
> View attachment 299688
> View attachment 299689
> View attachment 299691


Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to use the garmin cadence sensor instead of the original giant built-in cadence sensor?


----------



## willieboy

snchin said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to use the garmin cadence sensor instead of the original giant built-in cadence sensor?


I couldn't get that darn thing to work right. Figured why bother and mounted up my Garmin sensor.


----------



## snchin

willieboy said:


> I couldn't get that darn thing to work right. Figured why bother and mounted up my Garmin sensor.


I see. Could it be a faulty sensor? It wasnt able to detect anything at all?
kinda wasted as the built in sensor would look more sleek.


----------



## willieboy

snchin said:


> I see. Could it be a faulty sensor? It wasnt able to detect anything at all?
> kinda wasted as the built in sensor would look more sleek.


It couldn't pick up anything but I'm not known for my patience


----------



## PhillyFan

willieboy said:


> It couldn't pick up anything but I'm not known for my patience


There's a piece of plastic covering the battery in the sensor. I was wondering if you removed it, if not it won't work.


----------



## willieboy

PhillyFan said:


> There's a piece of plastic covering the battery in the sensor. I was wondering if you removed it, if not it won't work.


Yes, I removed it but you just made me think. The bike was 18 months sitting when I got it. I may just put a new battery in that sucker and see if that does the trick


----------



## dudigrinfeld

It is very hard to get these Giant Ride Sense. Did u anyone find them available. ??


----------



## rabochuffo

dudigrinfeld said:


> It is very hard to get these Giant Ride Sense. Did u anyone find them available. ??


any giant dealer should be able to get one!


----------



## Rackerman

Bought a back up on eBay out of China... Works well and now I have spare if needed.


----------



## 8cplus

r1lee said:


> Same here. Are those tubulars? Amazing build btw.
> 
> My sl1 with di2 comes in at 15.25lbs. But that's riding on 202 clinchers and a selle italia tekno flow.
> 
> That's pretty daring on mounting the seat like that. How much weight was the seat mast you got rid of? You do mean there's no seat mast. ISP means integrated seat post, the seat post is integrated into the frame, meaning one piece. You just god rid of the seat mast.



Thx r1lee,
Yep they are tubulars, Giant ISP seat mast weights 158gr, my set up weights 40gr 
Overall I'm happy with the bike, I'm not happy at all with the brakes


----------



## darwinsby

My Propel Advanced SL ISP and TCR Advanced SL ISP


----------



## mbaulfinger

Stunning! Do you say to self....hummm, which shall I ride today?


----------



## willieboy

Choices are good! And that's two nice ones for sure.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

I have changed to set Mavik Kysrium SLR WTS


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Also anyone know if this frame would accept 25c tyres?


----------



## foot hill

dudigrinfeld said:


> Also anyone know if this frame would accept 25c tyres?


I've got 28mm hutchinson sectors (tubeless) with stans alpha 340 wheels. Two different dealers said "no way" .. Yes they fit (barely) and they've been on rim aired up for about 5mo. Now so they are nice and stretched out.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Does anyone can recommend about the riding on the 25c vs the 23c. Does it make a huge difference in rolling resistance griping and ride feeling?


----------



## willieboy

dudigrinfeld said:


> Does anyone can recommend about the riding on the 25c vs the 23c. Does it make a huge difference in rolling resistance griping and ride feeling?


Search function will answer your question in detail multiple times.


----------



## darwinsby

I prefer propel, because to speed above 40km / h speed is easier to hold, Propel for climbing is also fast too...but for acceleration 0-30km/h TCR faster. IMHO


----------



## bungis

Anyone found/have pics of the Propel Advanced Pro frameset as a complete bike?


----------



## crank fury

My 2015 Giant Propel Advanced 2

FSA K-Force Carbon Handlebar
Giant Ridesense
Shimano Ultegra 6800 Carbon Pedals


----------



## MiguePropelSL

A little parking lot...


----------



## Doulos24x7

*Craigslist Steal*

Craigslist find/steal.

2014 Giant Defy 5. Ridden twice. Just about show room condition. $400.

Sitting in one of my IT Closets with her older sister the commuter rig.


----------



## GOTA

Doulos24x7 said:


> Craigslist find/steal.
> 
> 2014 Giant Defy 5. Ridden twice. Just about show room condition. $400.
> 
> Sitting in one of my IT Closets with her older sister the commuter rig.
> 
> View attachment 300923


Steal is right. That's pretty amazing. I've been looking at CL for years and have yet to see a deal close to that. Enjoy


----------



## Doulos24x7

Holy crap this is a beauty.
Custom Giant Defy - *MUST SEE*


----------



## MGear4817

Rackerman said:


> New ride for 2014... Upgraded from a Rabobank which was tough to replace so she's just hanging on the wall waiting for the right buyer. Loving the Propel though and the weight is down with the Mad Fibers to 15lbs including a Power2max S crankset and Di2's. I'm still not seeing too many of these out yet but it's nice to see a few in the pics here.
> 
> View attachment 295855


That's one sweet propel. With the specs you got there that must have cost some serious $$.


----------



## MGear4817

Got a new TCX yesterday. Going to sell the one I built up from a frame with a mix of new and used parts.


----------



## SirBenno

Love that TCX. Almost bought it over the Revolt but actually needed cable discs for riding in cold weather (it's - 39°C today). Also the drive train ratios on the Revolt suited me better. 
Just in case anyone missed it in the Defy thread. Here are my new babies. #proudpapa


----------



## Jpcoates155

Got some new wheels today...


----------



## MGear4817

SirBenno said:


> Love that TCX. Almost bought it over the Revolt but actually needed cable discs for riding in cold weather (it's - 39°C today). Also the drive train ratios on the Revolt suited me better.
> Just in case anyone missed it in the Defy thread. Here are my new babies. #proudpapa


Nice pair of Giants you got there. I rode mine today in 30 degree weather with about a 20 degree windchill. The hydro discs did fine. I'm not sure if I need to be worried about it freezing up. Suppose I should double check.


----------



## SirBenno

Thanks boss. Yes shimano mineral oil likes to freeze. Seems braking performance degrades at about 10°F.


----------



## machoman

MGear4817 said:


> Got a new TCX yesterday. Going to sell the one I built up from a frame with a mix of new and used parts.


Hi MGear4817,
The TCX has the same single bolt design my Defy SL1 has - do you find your seat angling down in spite of tightening the bolt.


----------



## MGear4817

machoman said:


> Hi MGear4817,
> The TCX has the same single bolt design my Defy SL1 has - do you find your seat angling down in spite of tightening the bolt.


No not really. I haven't had that issue so far.


----------



## oldroadie_nc

A few pics of my 2013 TCR Advanced SL. It is replacing my 2006 (bought new in 2008) Look 565, so a pretty tough act to follow. I moved the Campy Record 11 group and wheels (HED Belgium C2s, White Industries T11 hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes) from the Look to the TCR, so the only real difference is the frames, stem, and handlebars. It's taken a little while but I've finally got the set up on the TCR dialed in and can now pronounce the bike to be very awesome. I was concerned that the TCR might be stiff to the point of being tiring on long rides but I'm finding it to be very smooth and compliant, much like the Look, but noticeably more responsive when putting the power down. As configured weighs in at 14.9 lbs. The Look was also very light at 15.7 lbs and was the best bike I've owned in 30+ years of cycling (I've posted it for sale on the Look forum), but the TCR is a hell of a machine! Can't wait to take it up to the NC mountains soon; it will be a blast both uphill and down!


----------



## r1lee

Thought I would post, not the greatest lighting.


My 2015 Giant TCX Advanced 1. Excited to try out the Oval ring.
Upgrades:
Bontrager XXX Saddle
Shimano R785 Di2 Shifters
Single Chainring Rotor QCX 42T
6870RD Mid rage w/ 11-32 Cassette.



My 2015 Propel Advanced SL3 
Upgrades: Came off of my old propel after I drove it through a underpass.

Shimano 9070 Group
Giant Integrated Bar/Stem
Bontrager XXX Saddle


----------



## Rackerman

Tommy... I go to these meetings once a week that help me with my Giant issue. They help to get me to understand that this is just for fun and that I don't need to buy everything new and hot and friggen fantastic looking that Giant creates.

I'll send you the meeting details and I'll expect to see you there.

Hi, My names Raye and I'm addicted to spending money on Giant products...

*Beautiful rides and love the colors on both. Is that stock paint on the Propel?*

PS... My biggest fear is I die and my wife sells my bikes for what I told her they're worth!


----------



## bungis

r1lee said:


> Thought I would post, not the greatest lighting.
> Shimano 9070 Group
> Giant Integrated Bar/Stem
> Bontrager XXX Saddle


Bike is the business. Is that the stock rear brake, any issues with it? I'm having a heck of a time adjusting it but love my propel otherwise.


----------



## r1lee

Rackerman said:


> Tommy... I go to these meetings once a week that help me with my Giant issue. They help to get me to understand that this is just for fun and that I don't need to buy everything new and hot and friggen fantastic looking that Giant creates.
> 
> I'll send you the meeting details and I'll expect to see you there.
> 
> Hi, My names Raye and I'm addicted to spending money on Giant products...
> 
> *Beautiful rides and love the colors on both. Is that stock paint on the Propel?*
> 
> PS... My biggest fear is I die and my wife sells my bikes for what I told her they're worth!


if i die, the bikes would be the first thing she sells. Thank god i beat her to my car.
It's the 2015 Propel SL3, which comes standard with Ultegra. I stripped it and moved over my Di2 components. Plus, i'm a big fan of white bikes, my last few have been black and I have never been in love with them. 

I did dip my feet on the Domane which i hated. But I'm currently building up a 2013 7 series Madone for fun (P1 All white) and also a 2013 9 series Speed Concept (black).
If I really enjoy the Time Trial/Tri bike i'll consider a Trinity SL, but i do think Giant is redesigning that and the TCR for 2016. 

I just love Giant bikes for the fact that I support a friend and they just have better response then any other bikes I have tried.



bungis said:


> Bike is the business. Is that the stock rear brake, any issues with it? I'm having a heck of a time adjusting it but love my propel otherwise.


So the trick i have found is this. I know they do not go back to centre, so what I do is open the brakes as wide as I possibly can but still having enough brake lever feel. This way when they don't go back to centre they are not rubbing.


----------



## izza

With the older OEM brakes the spring would get clogged up and so WD40 and thorough cleaning would help. 

With the Fouriers the spring is better and sealed so the brakes centre much easier. I'm told that the new OEM brakes are closer in performance and design to the Fouriers.


----------



## r1lee

Rackerman said:


> Tommy... I go to these meetings once a week that help me with my Giant issue. They help to get me to understand that this is just for fun and that I don't need to buy everything new and hot and friggen fantastic looking that Giant creates.
> 
> I'll send you the meeting details and I'll expect to see you there.
> 
> Hi, My names Raye and I'm addicted to spending money on Giant products...
> 
> *Beautiful rides and love the colors on both. Is that stock paint on the Propel?*
> 
> PS... My biggest fear is I die and my wife sells my bikes for what I told her they're worth!





izza said:


> With the older OEM brakes the spring would get clogged up and so WD40 and thorough cleaning would help.
> 
> With the Fouriers the spring is better and sealed so the brakes centre much easier. I'm told that the new OEM brakes are closer in performance and design to the Fouriers.



yes they are, but they have moved away from the carbon brakes and all the new Propel's come with the aluminum version now. If anyone wants to switch from the Carbons to the Aluminum's, all you have to do is contact your LBS take a picture or provide your serial number of your Provel and Giant will send a new set out.

The carbon ones were way to grabby, where as the aluminums have better modulation.


----------



## Rackerman

There are a couple threads on here about brake issues on the Propel. I've upgraded my Propel brakes to an aftermarket set (Fourier) that are flawless and allow for adjusting without loosening off a screw. I bought them for a pending trip as I could not wait for Giant to do the warranty replacement. They have since done that I have a spare set kicking around now that need a frame to be mounted on. New build??? Damn, back to my meetings.

Tommy, pull out the Dremel and fix up that seat post like that other guy did with his Propel. That was some extreme engineering that I would have butchered for sure!


----------



## r1lee

Rackerman said:


> Tommy, pull out the Dremel and fix up that seat post like that other guy did with his Propel. That was some extreme engineering that I would have butchered for sure!


that was cool and all, but I'm not risking a catastrophic failure where I fall off the bike over a seat mast.


----------



## bungis

Rackerman said:


> There are a couple threads on here about brake issues on the Propel. I've upgraded my Propel brakes to an aftermarket set (Fourier) that are flawless and allow for adjusting without loosening off a screw. I bought them for a pending trip as I could not wait for Giant to do the warranty replacement. They have since done that I have a spare set kicking around now that need a frame to be mounted on. New build??? Damn, back to my meetings.
> 
> Tommy, pull out the Dremel and fix up that seat post like that other guy did with his Propel. That was some extreme engineering that I would have butchered for sure!


Good to know. I have the brand new Giant 2015 top-end titanium brakes and the rear is a *******. It simply will not return to center while the front is a champ. Might go with Fouriers just for the rear to save money.


----------



## kukula

@bungis I too received my SL0 Propel a couple weeks ago and it came with the Ti brakes. So far I'm not having any centering issue. Braking and modulation has been superb. Granting I've only have 60 miles on it. I too was contemplating on Fouriers brake but just couldn't justify the $ before trying out these upgraded Giant brakes. Guess I'll just see how it goes as I put more miles into it.


----------



## r1lee

guys, they aren't Ti brakes. They are Ti Bolts, the brakes are still aluminum.


----------



## kukula

r1lee said:


> guys, they aren't Ti brakes. They are Ti Bolts, the brakes are still aluminum.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## SirBenno

My Defy has the opposite of brake problems lol.


----------



## SirBenno

Made it out for a balmy - 27°C ride on my Revolt yesterday.


----------



## jackmen

Well here is my new 2014 defy advanced 0 that I recently purchased. Really wanted to get into the next generation Ultegra Di-2 6870. I bought the bike without wheels, as during my investigation, the stock wheels were the wear point of the bike. Picked up these nice Avenger 25 wide X 40 deep clinchers (1500 G) that are really nice fir for my Schwalbe One 25 clinchers that I ride tubeless. Very smooth out on the road. I would of like the 2015 defy's with disc brakes but found this close out that the bike shop let me buy without wheels and it is brand new with full warranty from Giant. 

Without seat and pedals with these wheels and tires it weighs in at 15.8 Lbs. 
I put Black Prince Pads on these carbon wheels and the braking is remarkably smooth for a carbon wheel. No pulsing, and they stop very smoothly. Carbon clinchers continue to improve. I would rate the braking very close to an alloy wheel with the Ultegra brakes, avenger wheels, and Black Prince pads.

I have had it out on about 100 miles of rides so far, and I am thoroughly please with the bike.


----------



## SirBenno

That's a sweet bike. You did well swapping out the wheels. Nice and light too. The disc road bikes, while awesome, are still early in their life and will need some tweaking so it's not a bad idea to wait a few years until the dust settles.


----------



## ZacR

Hey All, first post, thought I'd start off by posting my new steed. Really happy, cannot keep off it! 

2014 Giant Defy Advanced SL 0 - Dura Ace Di2. 

Changes/ upgrades;
2015 Giant PSLR Aero Wheels
Added Dura Ace Di2 climber shifter to top bar (for rear derailleur) 
Specialized Romin Pro saddle (a touch too tough but better than the stock fi’zi:k, and yes it's pretty far forward)
Ultegra carbon pedals (they didn't have Dura Ace in stock, and really couldn't see the difference between the U and DA to justify waiting on the order, besides 10 grams or so [would like to know if there are other differences..])
Stages Power Meter

Total Ride Weight, including Garmin Edge 500: 7.405kg

500Kms or so done so far.

Cheers!


----------



## jackmen

That bike is awesome. Congratulations on a wonderful purchase. I have a 2014 advanced 0 that is very similar. I am really pleased with mine so far. The electronic shifting is truly wonderful.


----------



## Cannot

Just picked up 2015 Defy Advanced Pro 1 last week.


----------



## ZacR

jackmen said:


> That bike is awesome. Congratulations on a wonderful purchase. I have a 2014 advanced 0 that is very similar. I am really pleased with mine so far. The electronic shifting is truly wonderful.


Thanks mate. Yep, the Di2 is amazing, I would never go back. 

ps; I know I’m probably preaching to the choir here, but I am a huge Giant fan in general. Sure, I love the sex appeal of a tricked out S-Works or Cervelo, but Giant’s frame technology, stiffness to weight are second to none, they look great in their own right and the value for money they offer is amazing.


----------



## Rashadabd

ZacR said:


> Thanks mate. Yep, the Di2 is amazing, I would never go back.
> 
> ps; I know I’m probably preaching to the choir here, but I am a huge Giant fan in general. Sure, I love the sex appeal of a tricked out S-Works or Cervelo, but Giant’s frame technology, stiffness to weight are second to none, they look great in their own right and the value for money they offer is amazing.


I have reached a point where I agree. Looking at your pics, I can't help but imagine how cool the new 2016 TCR is going to look. I have feeling this bike is going to be all that and then some.


----------



## estorino

Got a great deal on a '14 TCR Composite 1 at my LBS, picked it up last week.
Brakes upgraded to Ultegra 6800 to match the rest of the groupset, and replaced the saddle with my Arione, rest is stock. Very happy with it!


----------



## kukula

ps; I know I’m probably preaching to the choir here, but I am a huge Giant fan in general. Sure, I love the sex appeal of a tricked out S-Works or Cervelo, but Giant’s frame technology, stiffness to weight are second to none, they look great in their own right and the value for money they offer is amazing.[/QUOTE]
Totally agree on this too. For years I totally ignored Giant. I was a snob, thinking they are just a mass market bike. then last year I tried one one the behest of my LBS. I was totally impressed and realized how much I'm loosing. No wonder even my LBS guy uses a TCR as his own personal bike. Despite the fact he could have easily chosen another brand. Their prices are also very reasonable. You get more bike than you paid for. I can never look back


----------



## marc7654

My Wife picked up her 2015 Avail Advanced 1 this past weekend. She hasn't been able to ride it yet due to all the snow, sleet, rain and more snow the past few days. Maybe next week we can get out and ride.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Just get new wheels for my 2014 Propel... Reynolds Strike SLG, will post better pics soon with 25mm tires.


----------



## Cannot

MiguePropelSL said:


> Just get new wheels for my 2014 Propel... Reynolds Strike SLG, will post better pics soon with 25mm tires.


Nice bike and wheels. I have a set of Assault SLG on my older Defy.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Some more pics... need a good location.


----------



## Jpcoates155

Fresh new race rubber.


----------



## Captain Paul

New Defy Advanced Pro 0 with Zipp SL 70 bars and Giant carbon stem


----------



## marc7654

Captain Paul said:


> New Defy Advanced Pro 0 with Zipp SL 70 bars and Giant carbon stem


That bar tape matches about as well as could be. nice looking setup.


----------



## SkyeC

Hi,

2015 Giant Propel Advanced 1 question:

OverDrive or OverDrive2 steerer? Conflicting info via the interwebs. Mostly concerned with whether or not I need to source a 1 1/4" stem or not. Pro Vibe 7S is my choice either way.

Do 25c tires fit with the stock brakes and wheels? I'm really keen on riding 25s, have been for years.

I would ask my LBS but they're closed... I take delivery of the bike on Tues/Weds and have been pondering a few small upgrades.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

On my Propel SL i have OD2 25c tires



SkyeC said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2015 Giant Propel Advanced 1 question:
> 
> OverDrive or OverDrive2 steerer? Conflicting info via the interwebs. Mostly concerned with whether or not I need to source a 1 1/4" stem or not. Pro Vibe 7S is my choice either way.
> 
> Do 25c tires fit with the stock brakes and wheels? I'm really keen on riding 25s, have been for years.
> 
> I would ask my LBS but they're closed... I take delivery of the bike on Tues/Weds and have been pondering a few small upgrades.


----------



## kukula

MiguePropelSL said:


> Some more pics... need a good location.


how deep are those wheels? looks awesome!


----------



## MiguePropelSL

kukula said:


> how deep are those wheels? looks awesome!


Tks, Reynold strike slg are 6mm deep and 25mm width i have also 25c tires for those ho says that can use that size of tire on propels


----------



## SirBenno

Finally got my new wheels after about 3 months of waiting. Just in time for some more snow tomorrow :-(
I'll take more pics tomorrow but here is a teaser. 



400 grams lighter than the 202's.


----------



## machoman

Hey SirBenno, Can u enlightened us to the ride qualities of these very light hoops compared to the 202s. I remember u said the 202 were very stiff and u didn't like them.


----------



## SirBenno

I'll let you know once I have a bit of time on them. First ride is this afternoon if the weather holds out. Took some more pics in the sun today. The rims are light-bicycle 24mm with 3k matte finish. I had a graphic designer match the font for the lettering on the wheels and design the graphic. We guessed at the colour and it's a good match.
The hubs are Extralite Cyber SPD and spokes are Sapim CX-Ray.
The wheels weigh 1199 grams for the pair. I also added Ashima Aineon 140mm rotors and Tune DC 16/17 skewers.
The bike sits at about 15.5lbs right now but have yet to weigh it on a proper scale.


----------



## Logan21

My new weapon.


----------



## SirBenno

After a few rides on my Defy with the new wheels and working out the normal bugs I'd say I have a good basis for an initial impression. 
Sooo I guess they say prepare for the worst but hope for the best. I was expecting to see a marginal improvement in the ride quality of the bike. In reality it turned out to be a massive change to the ride characteristic of the bike. It is much more compliant now. The Zipp 202's felt odd. Very harsh and overbuilt. 
The new wheels are buttery smooth and the bike just kind of disappears beneath you which IMO is the ultimate goal. 
So finally my Defy rides like how I thought it should in the first place and now I can just enjoy it.


----------



## willieboy

Well done. The Defy is really the best endurance geometry bike available in my opinion and with a few mods and the proper fitting it's as good as most race geometry bikes. I sure love my 2013 model and plan to keep it for a very long time.


----------



## AndyMc2006

willieboy said:


> Well done. The Defy is really the best endurance geometry bike available in my opinion and with a few mods and the proper fitting it's as good as most race geometry bikes. I sure love my 2013 model and plan to keep it for a very long time.



I agree, I have a 2013 Defy Advanced SL and I love it. So far it has exceeded my expectations. If I was to do over I would have got one level lower because I am afraid of shipping it with the ISP.


----------



## SirBenno

I bought an ISP bag from Pika Packworks and it is perfect for flying with. All my bikes fit in without having to remove the seat. It is pretty compact and very light as well. 
Now that I finally have it cut to the right height I can really feel the benefits on the ISP D-fuse seat mast. It is very compliant and soaks up a lot of bumps which we have no shortage of. Ultimately I am glad I got the ISP despite the extensive initial setup.


----------



## willieboy

AndyMc2006 said:


> I agree, I have a 2013 Defy Advanced SL and I love it. So far it has exceeded my expectations. If I was to do over I would have got one level lower because I am afraid of shipping it with the ISP.


Yup, mine is the SL as well and was concerned about the ride quality initially but no problem there. Shipping I hadn't thought of.


----------



## SkyeC

Picked this up a couple weeks ago. Got my contact points all sorted, just need to trim the cables. Great bikes. Oh yeah, fits 25s just fine... Shop I bought it from said they wouldn't fit, went home and there is plenty of room? Must've really wanted to sell me the 23c tires they "had on sale."


----------



## willieboy

It's a beauty! Ride it in good health for many miles of smiles. Give us a ride report after you've settled in on it and have an opinion please.


----------



## Manning

Skyc, what size is that? Guessing a small.....


----------



## SkyeC

Yeah, it's a small. Could have probably gotten away with an XS but those are impossible to find. Even this frame took some serious searching...


----------



## Manning

Skyc, It looks fast sitting still. 

I can believe it was hard to find in that size. When I ordered my small Anthem SX in December, there were only two in the US warehouse. Surprised me how few Giant had in inventory.


----------



## RichLove

Picked up my (2014) Propel SL3 yesterday, thought I'd share a pic as my first post. 

Took her for a quick 25km last night, first impressions are fantastic


----------



## willieboy

She's a beauty! Ride it in health for many miles of smiles!


----------



## d_tresenriter

SkyeC said:


> Yeah, it's a small. Could have probably gotten away with an XS but those are impossible to find. Even this frame took some serious searching...


Yes, same here. I'm between a S and an XS but ended up with the small.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

d_tresenriter said:


> Yes, same here. I'm between a S and an XS but ended up with the small.


 Thanks god i didnt have problems to find my frame... my LBS deals direct with Giant in Taiwán and they sent me the size i needed XS


----------



## Manning

Love the pics of the smaller sized frames!!


----------



## kukula

the Propel is truely one of the most beautiful bikes out there. very balanced looking. not to mention fast and comfortable. keep it coming guys


----------



## marc7654

Cracked frame replacement. See whole story at http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/broken-bike-story-349106.html


----------



## Ventruck

a couple months old but never posted a pic yet. Ended up back on a Giant.

2015 TCR Advanced 2 (Size M), which is basically the Composite mold using Advanced-grade CF. So no OD2 for me, and a porky fork at that.









Shifters and Derailleurs: Shimano 5800
Crankset: 6800
Brakes: 9000
Stem: Pro Vibe 7S 
Handlebars: Giant SLR
Saddle: Trigon VCS-03
Wheels: 6800/DT Comp/H+Son Archetype
Tires: Mavic Yksion 28c
Cage: Tune Wassertrager 2.0
Seatpost clamp was also modified (in RBR's weight weenie forum)

A lot of the parts were carryovers. I always second-guess thinking I should've shelled out for a similar-grade Propel in the shop that really didn't cost much more. Always loved the look of it, but bottom line was that my hilly riding depends heavily on having wide tires and more robust brakes. I might look into a November Nimbus/Pacenti build. Fork and my current wheelset are relatively porky.


----------



## young




----------



## SkyeC

SkyeC said:


> Picked this up a couple weeks ago. Got my contact points all sorted, just need to trim the cables. Great bikes. Oh yeah, fits 25s just fine... Shop I bought it from said they wouldn't fit, went home and there is plenty of room? Must've really wanted to sell me the 23c tires they "had on sale."


Hi all, bike stolen from my garage in Dublin, CA a couple days ago. Similar to pic except wheelset was a HED Belgium->white DT240 set and the cables were trimmed down up front/over the bars. Moment of stupidity where my garage door was open for 45 minutes in a quiet community. Was obviously being targeted or it was an incredible coincidence for an enterprising thief.

Serial number available upon request, have a police report and the bike is listed as stolen on bikeindex.com.

Will be getting a TCR Advanced Pro to replace; but losing $3500+ of bike is not pleasant-- first bike I've lost in 15 years of riding.

But, gotta pick up and keep going-- and I can only wish that person shows up again when I'm home.

Cheers.


----------



## MoPho

SkyeC said:


> Hi all, bike stolen from my garage in Dublin, CA a couple days ago. Similar to pic except wheelset was a HED Belgium->white DT240 set and the cables were trimmed down up front/over the bars. Moment of stupidity where my garage door was open for 45 minutes in a quiet community. Was obviously being targeted or it was an incredible coincidence for an enterprising thief.
> 
> Serial number available upon request, have a police report and the bike is listed as stolen on bikeindex.com.
> 
> Will be getting a TCR Advanced Pro to replace; but losing $3500+ of bike is not pleasant-- first bike I've lost in 15 years of riding.
> 
> But, gotta pick up and keep going-- and I can only wish that person shows up again when I'm home.
> 
> Cheers.


Oh no, sorry to hear that Skye. 
Your home insurance cover it?


.


----------



## SkyeC

MoPho said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that Skye.
> Your home insurance cover it?
> 
> 
> .


Nope... Well it could, but I've got a .05% deductible on a substantial amount of insurance so making a claim would probably end up losing me money in years to come. Most homeowner's insurance is only good for catastrophic losses... fire/water, robbers ransack your entire house, things like that. Really not advised for "small" losses like this that one should self-insure for. Claims are kept for 7 years on record, and my rates are terribly low at this point, would like to keep it that way for "a rainy day."


----------



## Stoneman

SkyeC said:


> Will be getting a TCR Advanced Pro to replace;


The good news is you will love the 2016 TCR Advanced Pro...it's an awesome bike.


----------



## MGear4817

I've upgraded the snot out of this 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 2. Was never my main bicycle as I ride mostly on trails and use my CX or hybrid. However, I'm doing more road cycling these days.

Upgrades Include:

Group: Ultegra 6800 with compact crank and 11-28 11 speed cassette
Wheels: Zipp 404 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers
Tires: Vittoria Corsa Evo CX
Bar: Zipp SL-70


----------



## mbaulfinger

Love that Defy.


----------



## RB Rob

2015 Defy Advanced 1 / Shasta Dam Ca.:thumbsup:


----------



## willieboy

Beautiful bike and picture!


----------



## RB Rob

2010 Giant Defy Advanced 3


----------



## GodinSession

My 2015 Giant Anyroad Comax


----------



## red elvis

I just purchased a Giant TCR Advaced Pro Team. Components and wheelset are solid. I don't think I will be making anymore changed. The pedals, bottle cages and Garmin mount are still in transit.


----------



## JohnnyPedals

2015 Tcr Advanced Pro 1 with some new wheels


----------



## lewdvig

Has anyone weight weenied a Revolt? I am wondering if a sub 20lb build is possible without crazy parts.

I've got one setup as a flat bar commuter, maybe I'll give it a try. If I fail I can just transfer the parts to a Defy Advanced 3 or something.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Here is my 2017 Giant TCR Advanced Disc (Size M):


Ultegra Di2
Specialized Power Pro Saddle (155mm)
Ritchey 4 Axis 110 / +/- 17 degree stem
Power2Max Rotor Crank
Rotor Q Rings ... 50/36


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Update picture of my Propel... Now with Sram Red Etap, Quarq Dzero and 2018 Reynolds Strike SLG.


----------



## Carbonsnail

My 2008 Giant TCR with Campagnolo groupset


----------



## RUSS-D

My 2016 Giant TCR. It now has Rotor cranks on it and I am getting ready to add new carbon aero drop bars.


----------

